
Show HN: App that makes time travel possible - d_yablokoff
https://timeboundapp.com/
======
sleepychu
The all caps was painful to read. I'd reconsider.

~~~
somethingborro
there's also a kickstarter page
[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/278795341/timebound-
the...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/278795341/timebound-the-app-that-
makes-time-travel-possible)

~~~
dubbase
the video on kickstarter is hilarious

------
jamestimmins
This is a fantastic idea, and I love the approach it takes to merge the real
world with creative storytelling. While it's easy to get excited about things
like VR to relive past events, it's very cool to see folks utilizing simple,
existing tech in a clever way to create a more visceral understanding of the
past.

------
rm_-rf_slash
As cool as it looks, realtime updates - to me - takes away from the unique
place in time that these events occurred.

If you wanted to know what was going on in WWII, you'd turn on the radio or
walk to the newspaper stand to pick up a copy of The New York Times.

If you wanted an update on the Spartan stand at Thermopylae, you'd have to
wait for the message runner to reach town and catch their breath before you'd
get the news.

Maybe I'm too much of an immersive gamer to buy into the idea of Timebound,
but I would much rather experience "the past" in the ways that the people
themselves experienced it, or else I come away with a distorted projection.

------
mgberlin
The Times did this via email for World War I. It was kind of fun for a few
weeks, but then I lost interest and it turned into spam. I'm also not much of
a history buff, so maybe not exactly the target market.

[http://ww1.thetimes.co.uk/](http://ww1.thetimes.co.uk/)

------
Urgo
If only this were android I'd back it and even sign up for the beta package on
kickstarter right away. Sadly ios with no mention of android :( Looks cool
though, repost when there's android..

~~~
castor_castor
Hi! This is Misha from the Timebound team. Thank you for pointing it out.
Android will be available in late May, once the app is released. It's only the
closed beta that's available for iOS, but the campaign is for both platforms.
We will make it more clear on our Kickstarter page.

------
petewailes
It's a great idea, but I found the Kickstarter page way more informative.

------
elfchief
Really cool idea (though .. no Apollo 13?), but MY GOD does the typography on
the webpage suck. I couldn't even read the whole page. I hope the app has
better-considered design!

~~~
accountface
I actually went into the CSS to try to turn off uppercase (seriously stop
using it) and it turns out all the text is an image

:|

------
ksherlock
I prefer olduse.net. In 30 years will any of your blogs or walled garden
comments still be available?

~~~
divbit
Depends if github / git is still around I guess
[https://github.com/divbit/blog](https://github.com/divbit/blog)

------
d_yablokoff
Best for historical geeks

------
perushev
wow! what a great idea!

------
ihityouback
looks interesting

------
codewritinfool
this is so cool.

------
gmika
wow:)

